# Tesco price alterations in terms of  price, quantity quality.



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

There is nothing wrong with Tescos:
increasing their price upward or downward
increasing the quantity in a pack upward or downward
increasing the quality of a product upward or downward

...but since they incessantly trumpet price decreases I would like to higlight such alterations especially as such alterations are not entirely obvious to the ordinary consumer!

I think a simple listing of such alterations migh be usefull

aj


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Dec 2009)

Agree - but they know nobody is going to maintain it on a daily basis and then let all of the customers know - so, just shop in Lidl or Aldi!


----------



## gipimann (27 Dec 2009)

Their own brand unsweetened soya has recently gone up from 88c to 89c a litre.


----------



## vandriver (29 Dec 2009)

Wrights coal tar soap has gone from 95c to 1.09 . The price before the big promotion was 1.16


----------



## Capt. Beaky (29 Dec 2009)

To my mind, a lot of Tesco's rationale is based on it's Irish customers ennui. The new financial position of some customers should temper the mind on price comparisons.


----------



## sandrat (6 Jan 2010)

organix children's snacks including carrot sticks and spicy stars corn snacks used to be 49c for a pack and are now 69c a pack.


----------



## brazen_dude (6 Jan 2010)

Tomatos - 1kg box gone up from 1.98 to 2.09c


----------



## olddog (7 Jan 2010)

ajapale said:


> There is nothing wrong with Tescos:
> increasing their price upward or downward
> increasing the quantity in a pack upward or downward
> increasing the quality of a product upward or downward
> ...



Anything wrong with Tesco refusing to accept money off coupons being given out as part of an in-store promotion ?

Tesco dont think so - its their suppliers problem !


----------



## damson (8 Jan 2010)

My local Tesco has signs all round the place stating they are reducing their prices in line with the decrease in VAT from 21.5% to 21% and therefore price tags on the shelves may not reflect the actual prices until they get round to changing all the shelf tags.

Can't say I've noticed any price drops though!


----------



## Santry (8 Jan 2010)

Tesco own brand milk chocolate digestive biscuits 45c up to 55c
Tesco own brand cheese and tomato pizza 75c up to 99c
Tesco red onions 79c up to 99c

Bought something in the clothing department also and got 3c refund because of the vat decrease.


----------



## sandrat (9 Jan 2010)

In relation to vat reduction I bought a children's clothing item and got back Vat due tot the reduction. I thought there was no VAT on children's clothes?


----------

